# deep bruise or abscess? very painful quad



## eman2424 (Sep 15, 2011)

Quad has a red patch about 5 inches in diameter. No streaking red just plain red and fading pink around it. Haven't been able to walk since Monday. Shot side quad perpendicular to the ground 1ml of ugl t350. Also did 1ml on the other quad but a little higher and it's fine no pain so I know it's not the ugl t350.  It's been red and painful for 4 days. There's a 3 inch low lump in the  center that's sensitive to touch and warm. Doesn't feel too squishy but not hard. When pressed you can see the blood leave and the skin turns white then the blood rushes back and it's red so the blood is pooled right under the skin. Very, very painful to walk. Abscess? Or deep bruise from shooting too low on quad? Always sterile during the whole process and wipe down everything.

Started antibiotics today.


----------



## LightBearer (Sep 15, 2011)

its always hard to say with stuff like this bro, smart thing having antibiotics on hand, hope you have a full course worth


----------



## eman2424 (Sep 15, 2011)

LightBearer said:


> its always hard to say with stuff like this bro, smart thing having antibiotics on hand, hope you have a full course worth



Ya i do. Clindamycin in case it's mrsa.


----------



## eman2424 (Sep 15, 2011)

temp was 98.8  earlier today and 99.3 now :/

if abscess, how long before i can drain it? any experienced guys please chime in


----------



## Runner22 (Sep 15, 2011)

Every time I pin a lower quad I regret it. This last time I pinned 1 ml of Prop and 1ml of Primo. My frickin quad was red with a lump 4 inches wide for about a week, but it went away. I can do the same shot in my upper outer quad or glutes with no problems. If you start to have flu like symptons though, you may want to consider seeing your doc...just to be on the safe side.


----------



## Digitalash (Sep 15, 2011)

smart thing having antibiotics on hand, alldaychemist.com carries em cheap for anyone interested


----------



## eman2424 (Sep 15, 2011)

Runner22 said:


> Every time I pin a lower quad I regret it. This last time I pinned 1 ml of Prop and 1ml of Primo.* My frickin quad was red with a lump 4 inches wide for about a week*, but it went away. I can do the same shot in my upper outer quad or glutes with no problems. If you start to have flu like symptons though, you may want to consider seeing your doc...just to be on the safe side.




That sounds like my problem since I don't see a squishy head on my lump that I would think an abscess would have.

What do you think causes this huge red lump and pain? Did I rupture something and cause blood leakage?


No flu like symptoms other than always sweating (but I have been sweating like no other since week 3 of the test).


----------



## Beef-Master (Sep 15, 2011)

eman2424 said:


> Quad has a red patch about 5 inches in diameter. No streaking red just plain red and fading pink around it. Haven't been able to walk since Monday. Shot side quad perpendicular to the ground 1ml of ugl t350. Also did 1ml on the other quad but a little higher and it's fine no pain so I know it's not the ugl t350. It's been red and painful for 4 days. There's a 3 inch low lump in the center that's sensitive to touch and warm. Doesn't feel too squishy but not hard. When pressed you can see the blood leave and the skin turns white then the blood rushes back and it's red so the blood is pooled right under the skin. Very, very painful to walk. Abscess? Or deep bruise from shooting too low on quad? Always sterile during the whole process and wipe down everything.
> 
> Started antibiotics today.


 
Is this the first time you have used this bottle? Could have high BA and you might be really sensitive to it.


----------



## eman2424 (Sep 15, 2011)

if a bruise, why hasn't it started turning different colors after 4 days? i'll keep everyone updated on it


----------



## eman2424 (Sep 15, 2011)

astroretnal said:


> Is this the first time you have used this bottle? Could have high BA and you might be really sensitive to it.




No. It's not the gear.


----------



## FUZO (Sep 16, 2011)

Dude just get up and go see a doc man that easy. I dont understand I pin my quads for years and my shoulders and glutes and ive never had any problems. Can it be the gear or are they kshooting it in the right spot.have fun with this video,lol remember to clean the area first.If you have a loving wife like aia do she pokes me with the ins in my glues all the time. I do my shoulders and my queads but I preety uch just use my glutes and sometimes my delts

How to inject anabolic steroids | Steroids-Pharma.com


----------



## eman2424 (Sep 16, 2011)

FUZO said:


> Dude just get up and go see a doc man that easy. I dont understand I pin my quads for years and my shoulders and glutes and ive never had any problems. Can it be the gear or are they kshooting it in the right spot.have fun with this video,lol remember to clean the area first.If you have a loving wife like aia do she pokes me with the ins in my glues all the time. I do my shoulders and my queads but I preety uch just use my glutes and sometimes my delts
> 
> How to inject anabolic steroids | Steroids-Pharma.com




Can't have it on the medical record. Going to try and wait it out a few more days. Can't be the gear because I've used it for 3 weeks already


----------



## keith1569 (Sep 16, 2011)

Mabe to go the county hospital and say u don't have insurance. U may pay more.but it wont be on your records. Or go to a doc and just pay cash price. Around 80 bucks to see the doc. Least around where I live

Sent from my Samsung Infuse 4G


----------



## ANIMALHAUS (Sep 16, 2011)

eman2424 said:


> Can't have it on the medical record. Going to try and wait it out a few more days. Can't be the gear because I've used it for 3 weeks already


 
Not to sound overkill, but did you use alcohol on the stopper and injection site?

I hope everything works out for you.


----------



## Vibrant (Sep 16, 2011)

If it is an abscess, I wouldn't recommend draining it yourself because a lot of things can go wrong. You can always go to a hospital and just tell them it was from a b12 shot.


----------



## ANIMALHAUS (Sep 16, 2011)

Vibrant said:


> If it is an abscess, I wouldn't recommend draining it yourself because a lot of things can go wrong. You can always go to a hospital and just tell them it was from a b12 shot.


 
This is exactly what I always said my excuse would be!


----------



## ecot3c inside (Sep 16, 2011)

holy shit! if it was a bruise you would think it would turn some purple.. I saw a guy at the gym and he had a legit abscess all red and pink on one of his delts, he was pretty jacked so it probably was from gear. but it looks like he didn't give a fuck.  I injected an oral (exemestane) like twice and i still never got an abscess, or even pain (got lucky i guess)


----------



## eman2424 (Sep 16, 2011)

ANIMALHOUSE said:


> Not to sound overkill, but did you use alcohol on the stopper and injection site?
> 
> I hope everything works out for you.




Yes...


----------



## eman2424 (Sep 16, 2011)

day 5. ibuprofen is doing wonders for it. popping them like candy now. definitely less pain today but still very tough to walk even with a limp


----------



## eman2424 (Sep 16, 2011)

Vibrant said:


> If it is an abscess, I wouldn't recommend draining it yourself because a lot of things can go wrong. You can always go to a hospital and just tell them it was from a b12 shot.




it doesn't look like it has an area to drain yet... I'm going to wait it out till tomorrow and see what happens.


----------



## eman2424 (Sep 16, 2011)

ecot3c inside said:


> holy shit! if it was a bruise you would think it would turn some purple.. I saw a guy at the gym and he had a legit abscess all red and pink on one of his delts, he was pretty jacked so it probably was from gear. but it looks like he didn't give a fuck.  I injected an oral (exemestane) like twice and i still never got an abscess, or even pain (got lucky i guess)




I was thinking the same thing. My friend said the same thing happened to his friend who hit a large vein. But I aspirated and didn't see any blood so I don't know how I could've hit a large vein going in without any blood on aspiration.


----------



## D-Lats (Sep 16, 2011)

So many guys ask these questions. If it's red painful swollen possibly infected. Go to the friggin dr tell him u injected and are worried. All these guys are not drs and are just guessing. Personally I'd rather be embarrassed for a minute and get it fixed than lose a chunk of my leg hacked off. IMO.


----------



## pieguy (Sep 16, 2011)

You could have went through the vessel on the way in, which might explain the pain. Better to be safe then sorry, but I get a ton of pip that is very sensitive to the touch that takes a good 5-7 days to remedy itself. However, it usually isn't debilitating pain you can barely tolerate.


----------



## eman2424 (Sep 16, 2011)

D-Latsky said:


> So many guys ask these questions. If it's red painful swollen possibly infected. Go to the friggin dr tell him u injected and are worried. All these guys are not drs and are just guessing. Personally I'd rather be embarrassed for a minute and get it fixed than lose a chunk of my leg hacked off. IMO.




It has nothing to do about being embarrassed. If you read my above posts you would see that I don't want this on my medical record.

I know they are not doctors. That's why I didn't ask for their professional medical opinion. I just asked for an opinion.

If you don't want to add to the discussion with a personal experience or any useful info please restrain the urge to reply and don't.


----------



## eman2424 (Sep 16, 2011)

temp back down to 97.4... doesn't feel like an infection since I never felt sick...


----------



## eman2424 (Sep 16, 2011)

pieguy said:


> You could have went through the vessel on the way in, which might explain the pain. Better to be safe then sorry, but I get a ton of pip that is very sensitive to the touch that takes a good 5-7 days to remedy itself. However, it usually isn't debilitating pain you can barely tolerate.




I think that all the blood from the vein is causing massive inflammation on the worse part of my quad which is why I had to limp for 5 days.


----------



## D-Lats (Sep 16, 2011)

Wow is it your leg or vagina that's hurt?!?? I was simply saying if it's possibly infected why ask a bunch of people on the Internet instead of a trained professional that can actualy do something. Get him to prescribe some estro blockers to you cranky bitch. Or just sit on your ass and let the infection spread while you read someone else's bullshit post lol! Idiot.


----------



## eman2424 (Sep 18, 2011)

D-Latsky said:


> Wow is it your leg or vagina that's hurt?!?? I was simply saying if it's possibly infected why ask a bunch of people on the Internet instead of a trained professional that can actualy do something. Get him to prescribe some estro blockers to you cranky bitch. Or just sit on your ass and let the infection spread while you read someone else's bullshit post lol! Idiot.




You have some serious emotional insecurity issues if you're going to pick a fight over the internet. Perhaps you should be the one getting your estrogen levels checked.


----------



## Digitalash (Sep 18, 2011)

It's been a little while, everything good bro?


----------



## eman2424 (Sep 19, 2011)

Digitalash said:


> It's been a little while, everything good bro?




The antibiotics are helping and it's less red and the pain is almost gone but swollen. A bruise is ruled out; I'm hoping its just cellulitis and not an abscess so the antibiotics just clear it soon.


----------



## D-Lats (Sep 19, 2011)

Ya better just let it fester Doctors dont know what there talking about anyway


----------



## twotuff (Sep 20, 2011)

eman2424 said:


> No. It's not the gear.


 


sure it could be I ve seen this happen many times


----------



## eman2424 (Oct 2, 2011)

twotuff said:


> sure it could be I ve seen this happen many times




it wasn't the gear cuz it's been used before and after the incident without the same thing happening. 

went to doc and told him I had no idea where it came from and I thought it was cellulitis. He agreed, told me to continue the antibiotics i was already taking, wrote me a script for more in case I ran out, and sent me on my way. Now, about 3 weeks after it started and after 10 days of ABs, it has completely cleared up.

that was scary. 

From now on I'm recommending to anyone I know to have an AB on hand such as Clindamycin or Bactrim (sulfamethoxazole and  trimethoprim) before starting a cycle. Even with clean and proper injecting techniques, I still managed to somehow get a skin infection. As long as you are breaking your skin there is always a possibility of infection even when you believe you are being sterile. I'm always going to have some on hand for my future cycles.

Can a mod close this thread? thanks


----------



## Digitalash (Oct 2, 2011)

agreed, I have clindamycin and zithromax on hand right now, good to have in case of emergency even if it's not gear related


----------



## HH25 (Oct 5, 2011)

Good luck!!!!!!!


----------



## jimm (Oct 5, 2011)

anti biotics can do more harm then good they kill ALL bacteria not just the bad bacteria..


----------



## squigader (Oct 5, 2011)

jimm said:


> anti biotics can do more harm then good they kill ALL bacteria not just the bad bacteria..



Yeah, but would you rather he have an infected abscess all over half his leg? What you say makes sense for something like a bacterial simple cold, but not something like this.


----------



## jimm (Oct 6, 2011)

squigader said:


> Yeah, but would you rather he have an infected abscess all over half his leg? What you say makes sense for something like a bacterial simple cold, but not something like this.


 

i see what your saying, but all im saying is when i had ALL the symptoms of an abccess on my glute during my last cycle it lasted for nealry 3 weeks then died down i dont know its a tricky one,  if you go see a doc they will end up getting your leg cut off or something they will freak...its a tricky one


----------



## Jerhendr2203 (Oct 6, 2011)

if your temp continues to rise, go to a CVS/Walgreens Clinic, tell them you think you got bit by a spider, theyll send you on your way with some anti-bis no other questions asked.....If its bad enough(staph infection, needs drained, etc) youll have to go to a 24hour med check place, pay cash, list no Primary Care physian and tell them that you cant afford the doc, they CAN NOT turn you away, because you can not pay, neither can an ER at the local hospital


----------

